# Same problem 2nd time in a row!!!



## matts6887 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well here goes: Right now I am having the same problem that I had back in may with my 2005 Murano; and that is the vehicle would not acclerate up to speed quickly like normal and this second time, the service engine soon light came on and it made the vehicle to the point that it was not safe to drive to my dealer, and this was on a saturday!!(this one that just passed), so the dealer had 3 1/2 days to look at it, and they are telling me that they can't give me any info because in the approx. 20 miles they have driven the vehicle they can not get any codes to show up on the scan tool they had hooked up and they can not get any "idiot light"(service engine soon) light to come on either...so where do I go from here....cause i can not keep this rental vehicle too much longer....


----------



## matts6887 (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone out there have anything to add for a reply...anything? anything?....:wtf:


----------



## McLMan (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd be very unhappy with that dealership. I can understand not getting a code would make it tougher, but they shouldn't just give up if there is no code stored. Go to another Nissan dealership and ask them to check the Throttle Body Motor.


----------

